# Perfect compliment to our Mini Horses



## Knottymare (Mar 23, 2011)

Seriously cute. Be forewarned, do not click the link if you don't want to die from too much cuteness.

PLGs


----------



## Dee (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha I love how they word everything! I want one! Lol! I wonder how many people actually try and contact them for a 'mini giraffe'


----------



## Katiean (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks photo shopped to me. Why is it no one has seen them until now and there are just 2?


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm on slow dial-up so didn't even try to watch what would have showed up on the link...but have noticed a TV ad recently--honestly, I don't even know what they are selling, but it features opulent surroundings, scantily-clad young women, an actor(who was actually on several recent episodes of "Criminal Minds", playing a bad guy from Prentiss' past)with a purported Russian accent...AND, a cute CG 'mini-gifaffe' that 'looks' very believably real-- (but of course, isn't!!)

Margo


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, Margo... this is where it all stems from.

DirecTV is the company with the current TV ad with the "Russian guy with the little giraffe" and the above original posted video is a phony website made by the DirecTV marketing campaign. It's all the same advertising thing... miniature giraffes.

Andrea


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 24, 2011)

disneyhorse said:


> Yes, Margo... this is where it all stems from.
> 
> DirecTV is the company with the current TV ad with the "Russian guy with the little giraffe" and the above original posted video is a phony website made by the DirecTV marketing campaign. It's all the same advertising thing... miniature giraffes.
> 
> Andrea



darn it.......


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 24, 2011)

I wonder what they would tell you if you responded to their add, and wanted to visit their farm?


----------



## uwharrie (Mar 24, 2011)

Clever marketing.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 24, 2011)

Very clever. And I still want one dang it!


----------



## ErikaS. (Mar 24, 2011)

<slightly Russian accent>I am wanting one to add to collection of animals that make small poops on my farm.

(Ok, I'm feeling silly today)


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 25, 2011)

ErikaS. said:


> <slightly Rusian accent>I am wanting one to add to collection of animals that make small poops on my farm.
> 
> (Ok, I'm feeling silly today)






:rofl



:rofl


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 26, 2011)

Katiean said:


> Looks photo shopped to me. Why is it no one has seen them until now and there are just 2?


Because they are magic giraffes. They don't need a large gene pool because fairies leave them in cabbage patches on nights with a full moon.

Of course it's photoshopped...



it's not real !


----------



## ohmt (Mar 26, 2011)

Very clever! I am seeing way too many people on facebook thinking they are real though.

Read the About page on the website-so funny!

About Farm


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 26, 2011)

ohmt said:


> I am seeing way too many people on facebook *thinking they are real* though.


That's scarey !!! Really, REALLY scarey that people could be THAT gullable !!!!!





There again I have some awesome beach front property in.....

Oh and I sell 6 inch high fully grown horses for just a few dollars...just call me


----------



## wildoak (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, had me going for a second there....would just be too cute lol! Miniwhinny, ROFL! This would take too long to breed them down, maybe we could start from a test tube and "invent" the next new "pocket pet".





Jan


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 27, 2011)

Katiean said:


> Looks photo shopped to me. Why is it no one has seen them until now and there are just 2?



Seriously? lol It's a joke.


----------



## supaspot (Mar 28, 2011)

Id buy some lol!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh thats too funny!


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 31, 2011)

My daughter is totally in love with Giraffes. She saw that commercial and envisioned one living here. I said yep that's gonna happen. Someone has a great imagination.


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 31, 2011)

I want a mini elephant to go with it!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Apr 2, 2011)

txminipinto said:


> I want a mini elephant to go with it!



OOOO ME TO!!!!!!!!!!! LOL



:rofl






:rofl


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 4, 2011)

I want a tiny zebra the size of a cat to go with it!!


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 4, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> I want a tiny zebra the size of a cat to go with it!!


Me too








and a tiger the size of a house cat


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, I NEED one of the tiny giraffes.... but what I really WANT is a miniature elephant. Why doesn't someone come up with one of them!!! LOL!!! I love that commercial!!

Robin


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 27, 2011)

Funny, my husband and I saw the commercial and he turns to look at me and says one word, NO! I looked back at him and said do you really think I'm that gullable? He says, not really but darn they are cute! I really want one and a mini elephant, mini zebra, mini lion, whatever! I'm a sucker, if it only for real!


----------

